# Deleted Scene - The Dark Knight Rises



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Jees... How long is that hallway and how many times is he going to feel her up? There's 26 wasted minutes...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

neomaine said:


> Jees... How long is that hallway and how many times is he going to feel her up? There's 26 wasted minutes...


!rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy _On The Job Sexual Harassment _Batman!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

"Quick, Robin, to the Batpoles!"


----------

